# "Sa-ti stea in gat."



## gervasius

What does this mean?

*Sa-ti stea in gat.

*Thanks 
Jason


----------



## Zamolxis

It means he didn't like the evening as much as you did.

(I'm guessing it's the reply from the guy you wanted to thank for the Romanian dinner in the other thread).


----------



## gervasius

Hmm.  He went out to the bars afterwards - that was what he was referring to.

Thanks! 
Jason


----------



## OldAvatar

That's not very polite. Normally, the expression is used when you ate something very good, and someone is gelous or not happy with that and says "let it be stacked in your throat".


----------



## Zamolxis

OldAvatar said:


> "let it be stacked in your throat".


That's the correct translation.

Of what I gather from your other thread, he either offered you dinner, or you just accidently ate at his place (or could be his Romanian restaurant).

His reply - no offence - may mean that in his perception something inappropriate was done from your side.

Forgive me if I go too far in my assumptions here. But as your name is Jason, I assume you are a guy. That being the case, the translation you asked for in the other thread sounds pretty flirtuous. His reply tells me he's either not gay or simply not into you. Sorry.


----------



## OldAvatar

Oh, come on! We make similar jokes between friends, even before we eat. Instead of saying „poftă bună - enjoy your meal”, we say „sta-ţi-ar în gât”. It is not that bad, it depends how you say it. If you really mean it, then it is definitely not polite. But if you use a friendly tone, then it is ok, like a taunt joke.


----------



## gervasius

I asked Cristinel (who cooked the Romanian meal for me last night) for clarification and he said it was said in jest.  That's how he is - always joking.

Thanks for your help... even if you had me worried for a second there! 

Jason


----------



## Zamolxis

OldAvatar said:


> Oh, come on! We make similar jokes between friends, even before we eat. Instead of saying „poftă bună - enjoy your meal”, we say „sta-ţi-ar în gât”. It is not that bad, it depends how you say it. If you really mean it, then it is definitely not polite. But if you use a friendly tone, then it is ok, like a taunt joke.


True. It's a sarcastic tipical answer.

Romanians tend to joke a lot. Sometimes they go too far in their jokes, with the risk of people taking them seriously. But they also answer with sarcasm when they are serious about something.

So you better check with the guy. It could have been a joke, to test you. But I still say he could have as well been serious about it. Technically can be both. Practically I can't tell as I wasn't there. Romanian is full with double meaning words and expressions, so one might understand the wrong thing from a written text.


EDIT: I saw meanwhile the last three posts. As said, it can be that he was joking, but I would still take it with a grain of salt...


----------

